# My other expensive hobby



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some of you here know I am a hockey nut - especially a Flyers nut.

I make an annual trip to Philly, and I go to see a game there. And, at the same time, I also go to a special event to meet the players and get items signed. The Flyers are actually the only NHL team that does something like this, believe it or not...

I usually pack a bunch of stuff with me to take up there (to get signed). And, I am almost out of room in my home office, in fact.

Anyway - I usually do not BUY signed items. I like to get them signed myself (in person). And, I always wonder if they are authentic (lots of fraud for signed items in sports). My previous exception to this rule was two game used/player signed hockey sticks. I bought them directly from the Flyers hockey team in a charity auction over a year ago. So, I definetly believe these to be real.

Also, every year at this Carnival event I go to (the charity event) - the players wear a special jersey. They then sign the back number on the jersey, and the jerseys are auctioned off for charity.

These are the same exact style of jersey they wear on the ice - not the replicas that they sell at team stores.

Anyway for the past 3 years, I have tried to win an auction on one - and I always get outbid at the end... Well, either it was because of the Olympic break (no games aired, so no advertisements about this auction)... Or maybe it is because the team isn't doing that well this year... But this year, I finally won an auction. All the jerseys went for less than 1/2 of what they did last year, for whatever reason.

Anyway - the one that I won came in today on the UPS truck. I know - if you aren't into this, you won't "get it." Us gun guys say that about people not into guns. But anyway - I think this is pretty cool to add to my collection. I have already met the player 2 years ago, and have 2 items signed by him. But, this is still pretty cool.

They sell game worn jerseys at the end of the season - and they go for a LOT of money, depending on the player. However, they never get signed by the player. I really only collect autographs, so this is a cool item to me...

Pretty cool!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not much of a sports fan. Matter-of-fact. I'm not one at all. But I do know that sports memorabilia can get pricey. I have a friend that is into sports and the memorabilia big-time. 

He was into it so much, that it literally cost him his first marriage. It got to the point that it pretty much took over his life, and almost a job.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Shipwreck, ive been a diehard habs fan since I was a kid. I have rocket richard autograph if that give any indication. Unfortunately, I live in sabres country. But there isnt anything better than popping a top and watching a good game.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hammer1 said:


> Shipwreck, ive been a diehard habs fan since I was a kid. I have rocket richard autograph if that give any indication. Unfortunately, I live in sabres country. But there isnt anything better than popping a top and watching a good game.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, *Shipwreck*, did the jersey get washed before they sent it to you? :mrgreen: :smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, *Shipwreck*, did the jersey get washed before they sent it to you? :mrgreen: :smt083


Haha - yes, they do clean them. I assume dry cleaning.

There is actually a huge market for gamers - purchased after a season. That's my thing. But, Meigray was at this years carnival, and they had a video up on the huge screen over the ice - explaining the process. They are cleaned


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some of my other signed stuff...

Game used/autographed Max Talbot stick. And autographed Jagr and Mason jerseys that I had signed when I met them.










Several items signed by Claude Giroux, and also a couple of pics of he and I at a couple of those charity carnivals:



















Everything on the wall is signed (pucks, photos). Plus, another signed Jagr jersey (met him another time), a Simmonds jersey, and a game used/signed stick from Grossmann


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a guy on the HF Boards site with several gamers framed..Now I see why he has his framed jerseys done the way he does them.

The gamers are thicker and heavier than the cheaper, commercial ones. And, the sleeves are sewn in a way that doesn't really allow you to lay them completely flat without creasing... The premier (replica) jerseys are easier to manipulate.

I tried to hang it with the sleeves behind the jersey - like my other ones that are framed. Doesn't look right. After 20 minutes+ of different things, this is what I have to go with...

(the reflections on the glass are from the flash)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I liked that Read jersey with the sleeves positioned in the front so much, I redid all my other hanging jerseys that way


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

So shipwreck, sabres traded miller and ott, to st louis for halak, and chris stewart, and a first round draft pick.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are a lot of rumors about Kesler right now. We shall see what happens by the trade deadline.

Flyers need to shake things up because they are sucking so bad right now, unfortunately....


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

My canadiens are doing pretty good


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am attempting to obtain something else in a team auction. We shall see how it ends Thursday. Some lady stole it away from me 3x yesterday, but I still have it for now.


----------

